# Taurus 689 six inch



## Rmcc74 (9 mo ago)

Hey I am new to this forum. Have been dormant in the gun world for a bit. I have a blue Taurus 689 six barrel. Probably from late eighties early nineties. Can’t remember exactly when my father bought it. Has very lite round count. I am trying to get an idea of what it is worth on secondary market or perhaps to trade in. I am looking for something smaller that my wife won’t be as afraid of in the event she ever has to use it. My current choices are a Taurus g3 or g4, one of the new caniks not sure which model yet or maybe a Springfield hellcat. The Caniks I am not familiar with but all seem to get good reviews on YouTube. So any info on the value of the 357 or reviews on the other guns listed would be appreciated. Thanks look forward to spending time on this forum.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Rmcc74 said:


> Hey I am new to this forum. Have been dormant in the gun world for a bit. I have a blue Taurus 689 six barrel. Probably from late eighties early nineties. Can’t remember exactly when my father bought it. Has very lite round count. I am trying to get an idea of what it is worth on secondary market or perhaps to trade in. I am looking for something smaller that my wife won’t be as afraid of in the event she ever has to use it. My current choices are a Taurus g3 or g4, one of the new caniks not sure which model yet or maybe a Springfield hellcat. The Caniks I am not familiar with but all seem to get good reviews on YouTube. So any info on the value of the 357 or reviews on the other guns listed would be appreciated. Thanks look forward to spending time on this forum.


truegunvalue.com


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Don't get rid of the 689. It's a fantastic gun. You will regret it, big time.
Just but a g3. They're cheap

AFS


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

When it comes to gun values a few things play into it. Market appeal of the firearm and condition. While Taurus has had somewhat of a bad reputation on the Internet gun forums much of that is based on Taurus auto loading pistols and poor customer service which plagued Taurus for the last few decades. There was a decline in revolver quality in the early 2000s as well when they changed up several of their manufacturing methods and cut production costs.

With that said, the Taurus revolvers of the late 80s and into the late part of the 1990s tended to be well put together, finished rather nicely in comparison to their modern replacements which usually are just bead blasted or coated instead of brushed, polished and blued. Some folks are figuring this out and Taurus revolvers of the 1990s display some level of craftsmanship and finish work that even Smith and Wesson has largely moved away from As more modern manufacturing techniques are common across most gun manufacturers now. 

Next, lets talk about what a .357 revolver represents as far as it’s place in the handgun world. Revolvers offer a good platform for learning basic shooting technique. There is the ability to learn both Double action and single action trigger control. Teaching beginners how to load and unload is fairly simple and logical. Checking a weapon to see if it is loaded or unloaded is also simple. Weight and size of a medium frame revolver helps absorb recoil which makes it more user friendly to beginners. Then add the versatility of being able to use light .38 Special target loads for practice or teaching, but then later being able to utilize .357 magnum loads for hunting or self defense, makes a .357 revolver pretty attractive to keep in a collection.

As to value for sale or trade in, in general, one will always get more by selling the firearm to another individual than they will by selling it to a dealer or trading it in. The dealer has to log the pistol into their inventory, use that expenditure instead of buying new stock to sell, keep it on a shelf until it sells, maintain the paperwork required by the ATF, and still make a profit. This means they have to lowball anyone selling a used gun to them Or trading one in. 

I’ve had a couple of Caniks and they have performed well. I'm generally not a fan of Taurus Autoloaders. But, I must admit I have several aqua tenses and friends who have Taurus G3 and G4 series Taurus pistols and report no problems. Both the Taurus and Canik pistols tend to be on the ”affoardable“ side. I would consider saving up for them and buying outright instead of trading in the revolver. The Springfield Hellcat would be my pick Though, of the ones you listed.


----------

